
Problems with the Ring Pro - claydiffrient
https://www.reddit.com/r/ringdoorbell/comments/8supnz/what_you_need_to_know_about_the_ring_doorbell_pro/
======
TrueGeek
The comments on that Reddit post seem to indicate a little of this isn’t true.

Anecdotally, I’ve had a Ring Pro for over a year with out the batter issue
mentioned. I did buy a transformer but the Ring installation manual was quite
clear that this was recommended and it was cheap.

------
na85
The Juicero 2.0 fails as expected.

